# Pine stand Weight issue 55g 48" long tank



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello!

I had a question about a stand build I was planning. I want to use all pine, but cant get it in 2*4 dimensions. So what I was thinking on using was 1*3 or 1*4 in place of the 2*4's in the pic. Do you think it would hold the weight of a 55 gal tank, with pool filter sand about 1 1/2 to 2" and about 30 pounds of rock or so with the water? Also using tongue and grove between vertical supports will make it like havin 4 1" ply front to back for vertical supports than just vertical legs or jacks. Also it will be up on 6 or 8 heavy duty adjustable cabinet legs which are rated for 450 pounds each, due to uneven floors in my apt. Any suggestions would be great.

The Cut list will change if I change to all pine!

Thx


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

remember its all about the distribution of the weight. as long as weight is distributed evenly u would be suprised what pine that size will hold.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can't get 2X4 pine in Ont.? How odd.


----------



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)

Apparently the people in the lumber stores here are hit and miss for knowledge and willingness to help, went back today found a very helpful and knowledgeable rep who is getting a shipment in of 2*4 pine just cause I asked for some, apparently they don't keep it in stock due to small demand for it, other reps were telling me no way to get it, who was also working lol. So the stand is going to be dimensions listed in pic with a couple of tweaks, the 48" 1*2 cross brace is changing to a 2*4 and adding some extra back vertical jack bracing for back end jacks to keep it ridged. ill post a pick of the changes i'm going to make.

Thx for the suggestions btw


----------



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

What in the world do you use for wall studs then if you can't get 2x4?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah no kidding. That is kind of odd. I would ask another source of lumber if they have it. 2x4's Are a very commonly used board. 2 inches x 4 inches its actually 1 3/4 inch x 3 3/4 inch. Very odd. But anyways back to the topic. I would just double up the 1x2's and do it that way. The 1x4's would hold but your problem is surface area for placement of the tank. I would add allot more center bracing across the top and along the sides and back to help give it more area to spread out the weight.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

joemomma said:


> What in the world do you use for wall studs then if you can't get 2x4?


Metal studs maybe :-?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> Yeah no kidding. That is kind of odd. I would ask another source of lumber if they have it. 2x4's Are a very commonly used board. 2 inches x 4 inches its actually 1 3/4 inch x 3 3/4 inch. Very odd.


Actually 1 1/2" X 3 1/2" is the dimension of a 2X4. I've noticed the tendency to over build on this forum. Must be a bunch of engineers. Anyway what you should do is go to any place that sells tanks and they will have stands that you can look at. Check out the construction. The idea being strong and light. :thumb:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

ur right my bad wrote that right before going to bed last night.


----------



## CichPapa (Jun 7, 2013)

reg 2*4's are easy to get just pine 2*4 apparently just not that in demand here.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

CichPapa said:


> reg 2*4's are easy to get just pine 2*4 apparently just not that in demand here.


Maybe its different where you are, but when I go to Lowes and ask for a 2x4, they give me pine. I have never heard of a 2x4 being anything but pine.

Also, to address you original question. You can build a stand out of 1x3 or 1x4, that is what most mass produced commercial stands are made of.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

lorax84 said:


> CichPapa said:
> 
> 
> > reg 2*4's are easy to get just pine 2*4 apparently just not that in demand here.
> ...


2X4's are generally spruce, pine or fir. All of those are conifers and considered pine. :?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, as planned, that stand could hold at least a couple thousand pounds........The green, blue and black pieces are completely unnecessary to support the tank (though it looks like they may be there for a cabinet?).


----------



## farmer (Apr 1, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Yeah no kidding. That is kind of odd. I would ask another source of lumber if they have it. 2x4's Are a very commonly used board. 2 inches x 4 inches its actually 1 3/4 inch x 3 3/4 inch. Very odd. But anyways back to the topic. I would just double up the 1x2's and do it that way. The 1x4's would hold but your problem is surface area for placement of the tank. I would add allot more center bracing across the top and along the sides and back to help give it more area to spread out the weight.


2" by 4" is the dimensions of a rough cut 2x4, ie what comes straight off the mill. Most people use finished 2x4's, which takes that extra 1/4" off in order to give a smooth, finished look / feel and so you don't get a hand full of splinters.


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthrea ... 9964&pp=25

Read through this link it has weight stuff on it. Very informative for people wanting to build stands


----------

